# Front wheel drive?? Has it been done?



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone had attempted a front wheel drive? I am picturing a thick fronted car with a back that could practically slide to a 90 degree angle around turns unless you poured on the speed.
MM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*But of course!!!*

Here's one thread!! 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=124448&highlight=front+wheel+drive+chassis

Looks interseting for sure!! Now that PRNDL (mr. 2speed) has finished his summer projects he is back on here and can give ya any other answers you may have. There's a wealth of information in the old posts!! These can be found either by going through all the old threads or using the advanced search function.. She looks real cool there PRNDL!! Really cool!!:thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

here is a 4x4 i did


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

what?? a tyco 4 by 4!!!! finally!! do you have a pic of the chassis with a body??? gotta see how it is..! awesome! i never saw anyone done a tyco! i see afx , tjet etc.. 

Awesome job man!
Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> what?? a tyco 4 by 4!!!! finally!! do you have a pic of the chassis with a body??? gotta see how it is..! awesome! i never saw anyone done a tyco! i see afx , tjet etc..
> 
> Awesome job man!
> Wes


Wes, 

That is not a Tyco...LOL

O.K. it is but, man you gotta sleep tonight so, RELAX. Buhahahahahahahahahha :hat: Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!!!!:hat:

Bob...Life as Wes knows it will never be the same...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

*Sure Wes, How about with nobbies an a truck body*


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

I tried to search old threads I guess I did it wrong. I thought somebody must have done it. I thought it would have been a natural mod to pull the car around the track instead of pushing. But what do I know.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


>


oh man thats sweet looking truck. i ll have to make one!! thanks man!

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

w00t! i'll go down in history in the HobbyTalk archives as the wacko who did the anatomically correct Toronado!  Still got it, too. Nothing really to add to the original thread except I let my kid run it last week... still runs good, still an odd duck among Tjets...

I have thought about putting 4 TO rears on it to help handling, they're a little lower than the AFXs that I have on it now...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Glad to help mmheyho!!*

Took me quite a while to figure out how things work on HT. Shoulda seen me try to get into the chat room the first time!!! With two people telling me what to do it still took 10 minutes to find the door!!! Click search, then advanced search. It'll steer you to all the posts containing the words entered. :thumbsup:

Talking of archives, PRNDL, those 59 Chebby mods were off the wall!! Very subtle, but a big difference overall!! I can't find that black 59 hardtop anywhere!!! I think the supply has dried up. Sweet job!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Goodwrench, that 4X4 is awesome!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*It's been done*

One of the Denver Front Range HO racers (www.frhoracing.com) did it for a drag car. 
It is a model of a "rice burner," front wheel drive Mitsubishi Eclipse (?) X-Traction.
BTW: It ran just like a front wheel drive drag car - not very competitive!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

MMHEYHO, ParkRNDL made a tjet Toronado into front wheel drive. It is back a bit in the thread Slotcarman posted for you , check it out. An anatomically correct t jet Toro ! Neat idea.


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

*fwd*

My motor builder who does my 1/25 drag car motors tried to trade me the FWD Celica he made for some services on ebay. I told him we are square heh, couldn't give me that. He can build some nice hard body drag cars but FWD just was not the way to go. Just like the real thing, its useless. I have been to other tracks and have scene people try to campaign FWD cars unsuccessfully.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool save on the Tyco chassis...I like the 4X4 idea...RM


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Accually Tyco made a prototype 4x4 chassis, If you have the tyco book look at the back inside cover bottom row last one on the left. Will be my next project


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

I did a 440 x2 and a T-jet in 4x4

TF


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Needs an Audi Quaatro body. Sort of like my bottle rocket slot car I did in the '80's, was fast but didn't corner too well.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212053&highlight=stomper

I still have this jeep, its a blast!

A while back I had a spare chassis from the McGrath dirt bike set by MatTyco. Its basically the same as a narrow tyco 440X2 but its a little different. Front wheels are independent, pinned in and theres more room in the front of the chassis, so I cut it out, added an axle and pinion gear on the front of the arm. I had freshly cast some resin classic Mini Coopers and was trying to make one 'anatomically correct'. But it handled for garbage and the way I had the guide pin installed kept falling apart so I scrapped it.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*FWD ?Another blast from the past ! I did that in the ' 70's !*

This is what I did in the '70's as far as FWD. I modified a T-Jet chassis & mounted a clear Camaro body on it.Did work but I still think that If HO cars were all FWD a lot less would have been sold.
:thumbsup: I think that 4WD like what was done with that TYCO Nissan p/u is an interesting idea !


Neal :dude:


----------

